# Don't really know what I've done...



## Jesss (23 September 2013)

So story is I came across a permanent loan for a horse to keep my other company. 
Lady messaged me she had an 18 year old 16.1hh tb gelding for loan.
Went to view this horse yesterday, watched him being catched, lunged, his feet being played around with...all fine!! 
I rode him in the school, totally quite as a mouse.
Needless to say I fell in love at first sight, lady said she could bring him to my yard today, I agreed!

So it comes to today...she'd checked the field he would be living in, she said its fine and is glad with where he is going etc.
So we got him off the box, he soon settled and made friends with my other boy, she goes to leave..gives me his passport and says she doesn't want any money for him and shes practically gave him to me!! 

Now he's been a little bit difficult to catch at first but I'm assuming all horses are different and he may take a little of getting used to everything?  

Once hes caught hes fine, just a little forward going but does stop when hes asked. He was also fine and not bolshy when I puy his rug on.

So...I'm just being a bit worried considering this all seems to be too good to be true?? 

Just have visions of him being a nutcase when I ride him at his new home or something like that!

Any tips of having a new horse at home and introducing them to things will be much appreciated! !

Jaffa cakes and hot choc to whoever has came this far!!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (23 September 2013)

I wonder what he will be like when the drugs wear off???? 

Seriously though, much as it is really nice that you have virtually been given a horse - how feffing irresponsible is the owner to do that? Did she ask for any references from your vet, farrier or whatever? Did she ask you what you intended to do with him, and give any reassurances and instructions as to what might be the best for him?

I really hope he turns out to be as pleasant and the gentleman that his initial behaviour suggests, but if he isnt - who decides his future, will she take him back if he doesn't settle, or doesn't suit you?


----------



## be positive (23 September 2013)

You seem to have inadvertently acquired a new horse, hopefully he is all he is meant to be but the owner was probably more than happy to get him gone before the winter and he is now your responsibility, a loan contract would have made it more simple as to who takes responsibility if anything goes wrong and meant you were able to send him back if things did not work out, if she has signed him over to you I think he is yours.  

Just treat him like any new horse, give him time and space to settle and explore his new surroundings, if you can establish a routine that will help and take things slowly until you know him, ride out with company ideally so he gets to know the local routes and fingers crossed it all works out for you.


----------



## Jesss (23 September 2013)

MrsJingle said:



			I wonder what he will be like when the drugs wear off???? 

Seriously though, much as it is really nice that you have virtually been given a horse - how feffing irresponsible is the owner to do that? Did she ask for any references from your vet, farrier or whatever? Did she ask you what you intended to do with him, and give any reassurances and instructions as to what might be the best for him?

I really hope he turns out to be as pleasant and the gentleman that his initial behaviour suggests, but if he isnt - who decides his future, will she take him back if he doesn't settle, or doesn't suit you?
		
Click to expand...

Very true.. I did think it was a bit strange!  The lady is very heavily pregnant and claimed she did not have enough time to look after two as she has another gelding who is much more older than him.
She did ask what I had planned on doung with him and she did tell me what would be best  

Also she did say she would take him back if we didnt click and she seemed pretty genuine about it, also her mum was with ger through out the whole process. We'll soon see


----------



## Cortez (23 September 2013)

Enjoy your new, free horse; don't overfeed (bit like a mogwai/gremlin..........), and reflect on the morals of people who will just pass on an elderly horse abrogating all responsibility for their old age. Shameful.


----------



## Echo Bravo (24 September 2013)

Just give him time to adjust to a new environment and settle also into a new routine, lets face it he doesn't know you from Adam so he's got to also get used to you. It's a little like taking a small child to school for the first time and leaving them there and then wonder why they get upset being left with strangers.


----------



## JillA (24 September 2013)

We sometimes forget how many really NICE horses there are around. TBs can be lovely if they started their career in a good trainers yard - they are taught their job really well and know how to behave. As others have said, just allow him time to settle and get his bearings, let him know his boundaries and get him into a routine. And enjoy his company.


----------



## Kaylum (25 September 2013)

Dont over feed.  Work and feed accordingly.  No work no corn as the saying goes.  Half the problems on this board are caused by whats being fed.


----------



## applecart14 (25 September 2013)

I think, as previous posters have said that she just wanted rid of an old horse before winter.

I hope that's the case anyway.

Everywhere you look in the horsey publications there are old horses being advertised for loan or for sale, it must be heartbreaking for those genuine people who can't afford to keep their horses because they have lost their jobs or had their houses repossessed in these austere times.

However, those who just sell their old horses because tehy want to replace them with a younger model make my blood boil.  I could never do that with my boy as I love and respect him too much.


----------



## Jesss (26 September 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone 

He has now settled in good and is turning out to be a lovely genuine horse so far!
Had a little ride on him in the school today and he was very well behaved, even with horses in the following field bronking around!

Now the lady never really told me what feed he was on.. so what would be a good feed to keep weight on through the winter? 
And with his age what would be a good supplement for his joints etc?


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 September 2013)

depend what work load you intend for and there are many supplements about so take you pick.


----------



## HashRouge (26 September 2013)

I'd start with something very basic, like speedibeet or fast fibre with linseed, and then see how he does. Don't add anything else unless he needs it.
For what it's worth he sounds super - sounds like he's landed on his feet with you and you've landed on your feet with him


----------



## Echo Bravo (26 September 2013)

I feed mine Winergy Low Energy high fibre, keeps their weight on and if you do more work then feed higher energy feed.


----------



## Mince Pie (26 September 2013)

applecart14 said:



			I think, as previous posters have said that she just wanted rid of an old horse before winter.

I hope that's the case anyway.

Everywhere you look in the horsey publications there are old horses being advertised for loan or for sale, it must be heartbreaking for those genuine people who can't afford to keep their horses because they have lost their jobs or had their houses repossessed in these austere times.

However, those who just sell their old horses because tehy want to replace them with a younger model make my blood boil.  I could never do that with my boy as I love and respect him too much.
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			Enjoy your new, free horse; don't overfeed (bit like a mogwai/gremlin..........), and reflect on the morals of people who will just pass on an elderly horse abrogating all responsibility for their old age. Shameful.
		
Click to expand...


Not entirely sure why you are slating the old owner as she has done exactly the opposite?





Jesss said:



			Very true.. I did think it was a bit strange!  The lady is very heavily pregnant and claimed she did not have enough time to look after two as *she has another gelding who is much more older than him.*
She did ask what I had planned on doung with him and she did tell me what would be best  

Also she did say she would take him back if we didnt click and she seemed pretty genuine about it, also her mum was with ger through out the whole process. We'll soon see 

Click to expand...


OP start with high fibre and then go from there, hopefully he works out for you - he sounds lovely


----------



## shannonandtay (27 September 2013)

I don't think the old owner is being irresponsible, sounds like she's had a change in circumstances and has found him a lovely home and offered to take him back if it doesn't work out, I can't see anything wrong in that.  I hope all works out for you he sounds great just take things slowly and there's been some good feeding advice so have fun with him


----------



## Jesss (27 September 2013)

Thankyou everyone 

I'll defiantly try that high fibre feed out.
I've been told that apple cider vinegar is quite a good thing for our veterans to have, anybody else heard of this?


----------



## Morgan123 (27 September 2013)

Yeh cider vinegar is meant to be good for arthritis. I did feed it for a bit but wasn't sure it made any difference and was worried about how acidic it was for an elderly tummy so stopped bothering! But every horse is different.

I also have an elderly horse I was given for free, she's awesome! We had a good few years of fun before she semi-retired, and now she takes a friends' kids out on hacks (though she was going to be put down because the owners thought nobody would want her). Probably the best horse i've ever owned. Super-opinionated, but worth it.

I always think it's a bit unfair when people on here - and it seems to happen a lot - just immediately slate anyone selling an old horse. When you take on a horse we all know it's a massive 20 year commitment, and no matter how good your intentions and your 20-year-plan, things change. There are many people in the world who would be happy with an older horse to potter about on, and I don't think there's any harm in trying to find those people if you can, and if that's what's going to work for you. Of course you'd need to be responsible about it - and of course there are ALSO unscrupulous people out there who throw away an old horse because they can't be bothered - but not ALL the old horses for sale are like that, many are just looking for a nice home. 

Good luck OP! I'm sure you will have many years of fun.


----------

